# Training, weight and shedding



## thelovelymj (Feb 25, 2016)

We have a sweet four month old cockapoo puppy with a silk flat coat. She is an F1. Her mother is a pure bred 22 pound Cocker Spaniel and the father is a pure bred 10 lb miniature poodle. 
She is currently 10lbs at four months. I was curious if anyone had an idea of what her full grown weight would be.
Also, because she took after the Cocker Spaniel, she sheds like crazy. Its unlike shedding I've ever seen from a dog. Could it just be her puppy coat shedding into an adult coat? We switched her food to grain free a month ago. I don't think it's allergies. 
We are also having trouble with house training. We take her outside first thing after we get her out of the crate and she goes. No matter how long we wait for her to finish outside she saves some for inside within minutes of coming back into the house.
Just little problems. We're so happy to have her :love-eyes:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love her freckles!
I would think that she will be more the size of her cocker mum than her poodle Dad - around the 9-10Kg range - but that is just a guess!
Not sure about the shedding as mine didn't do it - is she itchy at all?
It may well be baby puppy fluff coming out - but she is so tiny it can't really be that much. Try giving her a tiny bit of coconut oil (half a teaspoon) in her food, it might help.
If you know she is going to pee when you bring her back in - keep her on a lead so she has to stay close to you - pop the kettle on and take her back out for another walk around the garden - you go with her!


----------



## thelovelymj (Feb 25, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your reply. Those sound like great tips. She definitely does best when we bring her out right from the crate to the yard. I'll have to try the coconut oil trick. I thought about adding a fish oil to their food but I already have some coconut oil in the pantry.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

She's so pretty...my first love was the cocker.

😊


----------



## thelovelymj (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I know that most people turn their noses up at the smooth coated cockapoos but I'm actually pretty happy she looks more like a Cocker Spaniel. People always think she's a King Charles Spaniel. And shedding or no shedding she's pretty wonderful and so adorable.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

thelovelymj said:


> Thanks everyone. I know that most people turn their noses up at the smooth coated cockapoos but I'm actually pretty happy she looks more like a Cocker Spaniel. People always think she's a King Charles Spaniel. And shedding or no shedding she's pretty wonderful and so adorable.


I like that mine looks like a cocker too. Everyone thinks she is a King Charles also. Good thing cockapoos come in all shapes and sizes, something for everyone


----------

